# Apbt ambully or amstaff bloodline



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok I know Razor Edge Gotti Line and possbly Remyline are all more so bully than APBT but I wanna get a girl and she has some greyline and Gaff in her are those 2bloodlines APBT AMSTAFF OR BULLY?BECAUSE I WANNA GO WITH APBT with the next dog I buy or at least a dog thats athletic and no bigger that 50-60lbs.I do know a lot of APBT are 30-55 or so lbs and most of bully breads are 80+ not sure on AMSTAFFS so can someone anyone answer this question.And yes I am new to bloodlines I dont want a bully nothing agaisnt them hell I have a girl bully but I want an athletic dog and want to get into weight pulling thank you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's going to depend on the dogs in the ped. Gaff and Greyline are definitely not APBT lines but depending on the dogs in the ped it would either be AmStaff or AmBully. Much like Juan Gotty, The Notorious Juan Gotty was an AmStaff as breeding continued some breeders stuck true to the AmStaff standard while others went into the Bully direction. So this is why you can find dogs of both breeds with his name in the ped. Same goes with RE, Gaff, and Greyline. The breed will depend on what breeder it came from and which direction their breeding program went. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok quick question might be more but right now just one lol.Its a pr(which really dont care)reg UKC could I still do wieght pulls and shows even if it has AMSTAFF bloodline does that really matter as long as I got the paper work for the pulls then I can right or wrong?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

PR doesn't really mean much  it's just saying that the dog has had so many passed generations registered with the UKC, I believe it's either 3 or 4 generations. If the pup is registered with the UKC then you will be able to compete in any event held by the UKC, regardless of what breed the pup is. There are also other weight pull comps like the APA and IWPA that are for all breeds, even mutts, and no registry papers are required. If the pup turns out to have AmBully lines you can always take your UKC papers and send them in to the ABKC and have him registered properly and compete in any event help by ABKC


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok thank you


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Gaff bloodline is amstaff in itself but alot of them are dual registered and showing ukc .


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

@KG420 yea the PR thing didn't mean much to me just getting a goog dog with good with papers did and far as bloodline I didnt know that what he has in him would make him none APBT had I did I wouldn't have purchased him whatso [email protected] thanks I see that now really thought all bloodlines were good in the breeds of pits(APBT)didn't know it was a difference other than GOTTI AND RAZOR RDGE I knew those were well are bully breeds bloodlines.Just thought that a AMSTAFF was the name AKC used to reconize a APBT because of the past with dealing with the fighting and all.So to reconize them again they choose to change the name didn't know the breed itself was changed aswell just figured it would still be seen as pit(APBT)in other kennel clubs other than ABKC.Thank you both for clarifying everything for me.Thing is I dont deal or do much when it comes to UKC I am a member of a club in North Ga with ADBA and theres where I first seen the weight pulling and stuff just loved it and alson love the breed(APBT)DIDN'T KNOW it was broken down like that had I did I would've been more careful with what I got.I just wante dto work with my dog and start local in Ga then make my way to competing in differnt sactions didnt know it was go be this difficult bc of a bloodline and people who swear they breeders and think because they have a dog reg as a APBT IT A APBT instead they have bullies or amstaffs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it's gotten mighty confusing but I'm glad that we can help you get a better understanding of what's going on with the registries. If you want to strictly show ADBA your best bet would be to go our to some shows and talk with people. They can point you in the right direction and help you pick a pup best suted for you


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

originally amstaff and apbt were as you say , the same just different name to put the pit behind but over the past decades since , they have grown a bit different .


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Bad thing about it is I joined an ADBA club up where I live @in Carterville Ga I try to go to the shows close to me and know 2guys that are great when it comes to weight pulling and saction shows just haven't been intouch with them like that and just found out one of them have a litter on the way.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

motocross308 said:


> originally amstaff and apbt were as you say , the same just different name to put the pit behind but over the past decades since , they have grown a bit different .


That I did know thats why I didn't know it was that big of a deal or difference.Its just shocked me how much of a deal it is Ijust figured AMSTAFF WAS THE RECONIZED NAME FOR THEM AND ALL OTHER KENNELS CALLED THEM APBT.I do understand why because AKC didn't want to reconized them as pits bc of the bad rep they got and because AKC BREEDERS have went a different direction with AMSTAFFS and also because of the THE BREEDERS THAT DEAL WITH bully breeds.It almost seems to me that UKC is trying to make everyone happy and keep reconizing these dogs as apbt even though they are now cross breed into bullies.I do get how the amstaff bully does look different from from the APBT AND EVEN STANDARD AMSTAFF far as size and hieght.And I most definitly see the difference of course with the bully breed and all the others but the APBT AND AMSTAFFS do look a like still it is a difference in chest and head if one pays attention to them.


----------



## realapbtlover (Jul 24, 2013)

I have spoken with the adba about this exact topic and as i understand it, the apbt was originally registered by the adba and the ukc in the late 1800s as the dog gained fame and popularity the breeders petitioned the akc to accept the breed, the akc decided to accept the breed and only accept dogs that have a full pedigree and are registered through the adba and the ukc as apbt. The akc felt the name apbt shed a negative light on the history of the breed and decided to call the dog the ast. At that point they were bred to match a slightly different standard but they were all the same dog bred with the same genetic material. If you want to get into what the adba does, they recognize this dog as the same breed, but in their pedigrees they mark the ast with an * to indicate these dogs were akc registered ast's.


----------

